# Unable to access https websites in KDE 5 Plasma



## kwa71 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello All,
I just installed FreeBSD 11.2 updated my ports and installed KDE 5 Plasma. Now I can't access https websites with anything: firefox or konqueror. Is there a bug with KDE Plasma in FreeBSD or am I doing something wrong? TIA --kwa71


----------



## kwa71 (Aug 13, 2018)

I found my problem. I had to allow for my host in /etc/hosts and in /etc/resolv.conf. Please bear with me as I am new to FreeBSD. TIA --kwa71


----------

